# Strange Hybrid for B of C



## ARmakeupjunkie (May 7, 2007)

Have any of you ladies tried any of the items from the Strange Hybrid collection?  If so, what and how does it work for your skintone?


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (May 7, 2007)

I bought some items from the collection and I must say it's really nice. I got Moonflower e/s, Jardin Aires Pigment, Showflower Quad, First Bloom l/g, Hothouse l/g, Prize Petal l/g, Orchidazzle l/s and Strange & Exotic l/s.

I wasn't too keen on some of the eyeshadows. Especially Floral Fantasy. No matter how much of the product I tried to swatch on my hand it wouldn't show. Maybe I was having a bad day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was really looking forward to that eyeshadow so it was shame. Fertile is quite nice but I already have Nocturnelle and I can always make a similar colour to Fertile by using that. Moonflower is a lovely blue so I did buy that.

The lipsticks are lovely. When I first saw them I thought there is no way I can pull off wearing colours like that. However I thought wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Strange & Exotic would look great on our skin tones. The same goes for Orchidazzle. They both come out sheer and very pretty.

The lipglasses are gorgeous too. Hothouse is my favourite.

Pigments are pretty but I only ended up getting Jardin Aires. Provence hardly showed up on my skin and it only left gold shimmer sparkles so I didn't see the point of buying of it.

Blushes....well I think they are way too light for our skin tone but others may like them.

Other than that I'm enjoying what I bought. Like everyone else I'm now saving up for C-Shock


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 7, 2007)

I purchased Mousse slimshine, Moonflower e/s, Showflower Quad, First Bloom l/g, and it's very pretty on.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (May 7, 2007)

I really hated this collection. I was so diapointed in the e/s. I liked moonflower but when I wear blue shadow I like a bolder blue. I am in love with belle azzure,contrast, and deep truth. I have seen moonflower in a covergirl quad before. IMO fertile was the stand out. I already have entremauve pig so I passed. I really liked the first bloom with a light hand. The blushes were a def no go cause they are too frosty. I cant wait of the next collection and I saved my B2M for c-shock. Oh and another white gold shadow if you missed the last 5 they put out. I would pass on this collection. The slimshines had some great neutrals and cause mac stinks when it comes to a basic medium brown.


----------



## Copperhead (May 9, 2007)

I picked up the Fertile e/s and the Propagate Lipstick. I like them both a lot. I'm NC50, black hair, dark brown eyes. Propagate is nice. I would describe it as a peachy nude on me.


----------



## triccc (May 9, 2007)

I bought Jardin Aires pigment, LOOVVE ITT!
and Petalpoint blush. both look awesome on my skintone.


----------



## CaraAmericana (May 9, 2007)

I bought Jardin Aires from this collection. I am a NC 25. Doesn't look good when I blend it with other colors for some reason. SO I wear it bare with Rich Ground fluidline.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (May 9, 2007)

Hothouse
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Flowerplay
Prize Petal(Don't know why, may go back)

Hothouse is my new love and it makes the Flowerplay wearable.  I really wanted to like Petalpoint because I love blush but, too light.


----------



## AppleDiva (May 11, 2007)

I got Jardin Aires, which I thought was Melon in disguise.  Fortunately, it is not!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I am not feeling the rest of the collection.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 13, 2007)

I like the collection - Rose Blanc is a pretty version of Nylon, both of which I just got today, now I have to return Nylon...


----------



## rosquared (May 14, 2007)

i am a c4 (c40 now cuz it's getting sunnier and i tan in 2.5 seconds).. and i picked up so far:  fertile, orchidazzle and hothouse.  i'm going to go back and check out flowerplay and strange & exotic, tho!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 14, 2007)

I tried on Moonflower, Orchidazzle and Fertile.  Well, I ended up with just Fertile through a CP/Swap on MUA. I like it, and it's a VP, my favorite finish!

I picked up Ultra-Elegant slimshine also, it's a pretty nude color for me =)


----------



## spectrolite (May 26, 2007)

NW45 here. I picked up Moonflower and Fertile and they are just beautiful on. I've been wearing them every day since I bought them. I might even pick up another Moonflower just so I have a backup. I'll have to swatch them when I get the time.

I tried on the Hothouse lipglass as well and that was amazing! Next pay it is mine


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 26, 2007)

first bloom is pretty too, i just got one  in a back2mac


----------



## iamheartcore (May 26, 2007)

I am a NC40 and I wear Seedling and Fertile together. It looks great with Jardin Aires!


----------



## clwkerric (May 26, 2007)

I pretty much loved everything from this collection.  I absolutely am in love with the eye shadows and both pigments. They are great.


----------



## MACaholic76 (May 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_I really hated this collection. I was so diapointed in the e/s. I liked moonflower but when I wear blue shadow I like a bolder blue. I am in love with belle azzure,contrast, and deep truth. I have seen moonflower in a covergirl quad before. IMO fertile was the stand out. I already have entremauve pig so I passed. I really liked the first bloom with a light hand. The blushes were a def no go cause they are too frosty. I cant wait of the next collection and I saved my B2M for c-shock. Oh and another white gold shadow if you missed the last 5 they put out. I would pass on this collection. The slimshines had some great neutrals and cause mac stinks when it comes to a basic medium brown._

 

I'm going to agree with you on this one here. I was extremely disappointed with the quality of the products in this collection.  I got Fertile, Moonflower, and 2 slimshines (forgot their names), and Petalpoint blush. 
Fertile looked like dirt on me. Moonflower was beautiful, but I feel that on my skintone, intense blues look better as well - think Contrast and Flashtrack.  My husband looooooves how Moonflower looked on me but I wasn't feeling it. 
Same thing with Petalpoint. Looked gorgeous in the pan but when I put it on it left this silver/grey-ish cast on top of my skin. Awful!
The slimshines were okay but a bit too greasy and didnt last long. I am thinking about getting Urgent though!


----------



## User40 (May 31, 2007)

I bought Moonflower and Seedling e/s, Hothouse l/g and Orchidazzle and Flowerplay l/s. I was worried the l/s would be too dark/bright, but they are fairly sheer on me and are among my favorite shades.

I thought this was a quirky, beautiful collection. All the shades are splendid!


:ilike:


----------



## Artemis (May 31, 2007)

I bought propogate. I like alot with corps de ballet lipglass on top. It makes it alittle darker.


----------



## MisStarrlight (May 31, 2007)

I think Moonflower, Fertile & that pink-purple one that kinda looks like Stars & Rockets are very pretty on deeper skintones-mixed in some variations-for a light/natural look w/ a little pop of color.

I can make Moonflower & the pink-purple one stronger w/ some work w/ paints, but it's probably not worth the hassle (other colors can look similar or better w/ less work)

I <3 both pigments actually (Provence kinda looks like Gold Reflects when used over another color), but HATE the blushes-unless you use them as highlighters they're gonna be pretty frosty & depending on your coloring, maybe even ashy.

Haven't really used the SH lippies, but the brighter (Urgent, Pink 'd Lush, Ador) Slimshine colors look amazing on deeper lips.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm surprised to see that so many of you don't like Strange Hybrid.  I think it is a beautiful collection, very quirky like someone else said, and unique.  They wont come out with similar colors for a while.  I am excited about Moonbathe too, but bronze and golds, seriously?  I can always get those. 
Anyway, I love Ochidazzle and Stange & Exotic l/s.  I really want to get Hot House l/g and a few back ups.  The shadows are great, and I also liked both blushes (and I'm NW45); they work well layered over other blushes or as a highlighter.  The eyeshadows were very nice in my opinion, although Floral Fantasy was too similar to other pinky/plum shades out there.


----------



## MisaMayah (Jun 6, 2007)

I got Jardin Aires p/m ...beautiful neutral wash & highlighter
Propagate l/s & hothouse l/g , both blushes & rose blanc e/s..everything looked really good on (NC43)
Can't wait to get my hands on Moonbathe tomorrow though!!


----------

